# How to use refine pro 24 inch vinyl cutter



## thomasso (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, I just bought a new Refine pro 24inch vinyl cutter on ebay. I am trying to set up a new sign and t shirt business. Unfortunately, the guy sold me the cutter is not showing me how to use it.

I have the flexi 8 software. I had a go and cutter letters. Look ok.

I have trouble to cut logos or signs.
I have the files in jpg and tried Inkscape to convert the jpg sign file to outline .svg file.

What I do not know is how to make the cutter cut the sign out.

It is too late to find out the cutter does not have the laser eye. I ask the vendor that can it cut contour, he said it can. But I think he lied.

Anyway. hope you folks can point me to the right track. I really need this machine going so I can get some jobs. Otherwise, I am going down badly.

All I want to do is cutting signs and T shirt logos
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What steps are you trying when you go to cut your vinyl?


----------



## thomasso (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear Rodney,
Thanks for helping.
I had a jpg file the I used Inkscape to convert it to inkscape svg file.
Then I tried to use Flexi 8 ver 2011 to open it. Flexi 8 cant see the file so I cant open it.
I thought for the cutter to cut the image, need an outline file. Is svg file right type to use.
What steps should I take?
Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thank you
Tom


----------

